# Not a V... But sure to make U smile!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw this while surfing the internet, and had to share... it is just to sweet!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC5DXGIC8s8


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very touching!! That dog, Bugaboo, REALLY missed her Daddy!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

So sweet!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Once again, I had to share this video, it is just to good not too!

http://youtu.be/tlKyq5cDIuw

Also, I must tell you about the event I went through this morning at 0530. Pearl and Fergy were out taking care of business, when Pearl goes into her " I have it in the tree" song... and sure enough ... with the help of a flash light I see she has an enormous Raccoon pinned on the top of the grape arbor... all I could do was let her wear herself out, till she would come to me so I could leash her. I heaved some big rocks at the rascal, who was hissing up a storm and about to eat Pearls nose. It finally ran off.
Those buggers are MEAN!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is to funny, I bet many of your V's with cats can relate!!

wait... that didn't work, Ill try again

http://www.pawbonito.com/compilation-of-cats-stealing-dogs-bed/

;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Really funny!

Savannah will always give ground when a cat is involved.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Once again, there are no Vizslas in this video, but it is just too cute, not to share!!
I remember when we first brought Ferguson home, he found himself in the mirror and tried to play with the imaginary puppy.
Good for a laugh!!

http://safeshare.tv/w/LQvugyirGr


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute video! Those puppies and kitties clearly believe that they've found a long lost littermate, and can't wait to start playing again! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This isn't a V either, but these pictures are just too cute!

http://m.now.msn.com/jessica-shyba-captures-son-beau-and-puppy-theo-in-daily-nap-ritual?GT1=50501


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I LOVE It!!! That is one way to manage your pups!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

How not to crate train your pup... LOL!!!

http://youtu.be/hCRDskZrUMU

Don't take "NO" for an answer!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Saw this and just had to share it... especially all the flying spit... Having a Blood hound in the family, I feel like these folks don't KNOW spit, Pearl can sling a glob that will knock you side ways, and she doesn't even drool... TG... 
Aren't you GLAD you have a CLEAN, SWEET Smelling, SOFT, V" 

http://gizmodo.com/dogs-shaking-in-super-slow-motion-will-fix-any-bad-day-1449992608

That one dog looks like a car wash!!

This one will make your heart sing!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know we all talked about hidden cameras, but no one has come up with anything like this yet!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jg2BK7vO8M


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just ran across this ...Thought I would share, Just a feel good story, 
But sure to make you HAPPY!

http://www.upworthy.com/when-their-...ried-out-a-new-idea-it-saved-5000-dogs?c=ufb1


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

h My Gosh ... have you seen this homemade dog toy... entertainment feeder???
http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/amazingdogtoy/

For those of us that need something new, innovation, and in expensive!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> h My Gosh ... have you seen this homemade dog toy... entertainment feeder???
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/amazingdogtoy/
> 
> For those of us that need something new, innovation, and in expensive!!


Neat!

BTW - I had to turn Adblock off to see it.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool but those bottles wont last around Ruger.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RugersParents said:


> Very cool but those bottles wont last around Ruger.


I was thinking the same thing about my bunch.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is just too funny... I wish I could find one of these!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201950048784144


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> This is just too funny... I wish I could find one of these!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201950048784144


http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Water-Fountain-API-Doggie/dp/B004I1MCGM


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

tknafox2 said:


> This is just too funny... I wish I could find one of these!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201950048784144


Amazon.com is out and I looked up doggiefountain.com apparently this video you shared went viral and the company that produces them is out of stock.

It's a great idea and I can only hope that they get to stocking them again because even my kids would love this! lol


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Feeling discouraged about your V's training? Watch this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3NOYMzVC3s


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh YEAH!!! I did get a good belly flopping, eye tearing, knee slapping , side aching laugh out of that vid...
Thank you for sharing... ;D


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Feeling discouraged about your V's training? Watch this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3NOYMzVC3s


LMAO!!! That is hilarious!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw this online, and everyone of these could be, and probably has been a V...
I Love it!

https://www.facebook.com/tamworthsb...0634105994459/740632752661261/?type=1&theater

Be sure to click the right side of the photo to see the next one.
We should start our own Vizsla Thread of "Shame" What a hoot!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I could have an entire "shame" thread with just my two. The only problem is - they don't really feel ashamed...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Love It... Where is the sign???


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I know - after seeing the link you posted I realized that I've missed a golden opportunity with all the pictures I've taken of the dogs. Especially when Cash ate the dishwasher motor he found in the garage or when they ate the water heater...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Feeling discouraged about your V's training? Watch this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3NOYMzVC3s


I've had people tell me their dog is trained, and watched pretty much the same scenario while duck hunting.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Can't Help Myself... Had to pass this on.....


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=742496802460706&set=vb.492263997483989&type=2&theater


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had to share this ... It will certainly make you laugh!!!

https://www.facebook.com/AadhiOfficial/videos/280263382182987/?fref=nf


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

These are great...

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2015/06/30-perfectly-timed-photos-of-dogs/

We could add our own perfectly timed V pic's the these priceless photos...


----------

